# Flounder on the Grass Flats - Beat the Wind / Fill a Slam



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I went on a Flounder Shoot with Capt Bryan Barnard on Saturday. Man, that guy knows what he's doing. We managed to get on the water in POC after waiting out a little storm front that blew in Sat Morning at daylight.

Bryan showed me some late spring through late summer flounder tactics that will give everyone an option to beat the wind or fill a slam. We were down on the POC grass flats but what he taught will work on any bay, marsh, or flat.

If ya'll want to go catch some trout and reds in POC and then learn a new trick and catch that Slam or have a new option for beating the wind... book a trip with him.

http://www.saltwaterserengeti.com/
I'll post up a pic or 2 from the trip over the next couple days since i'm trying to edit the redfish dvd for you guys as the priority. Just check out his site in the mean time or give him a shout

Capt Bryan Barnard 
512-848-0376

Laterz, 
tobin


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*Screen Grabs*

Here are a couple Screen Grabs... don't have time to capture all the vid right now.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*James gets One!*

A good friend with us on the trip, James scored several trout and flounder.


----------

